# Game #11 (11/24): Seattle Supersonics @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!!*
















Seattle Supersonics (5-6) @ Los Angeles Lakers (4-6)

Staples Center









Date: Thursday, November 24th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*








TNT

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































L. Ridnour R. Allen R. Lewis N. Collison J. Petro 





































S. Parker L. Profit K. Bryant L. Odom C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Brian Cook
Aaron McKie
Sasha Vujacic

Seattle Supersonics





























Vladimir Radmanovic
Reggie Evans
Mateen Cleaves
Damien Wilkins

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sonics*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 33.0</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Ray Allen 24.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.3</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Nick Collison 6.6</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.1</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Luke Ridnour 7.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.1</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ray Allen 2.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum 1.0</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Johan Petro 0.8</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .538</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Nick Collison .595</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker .381</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Rashard Lewis .393</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Andrew Bynum 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Luke Ridnour .972</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>8-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>5-5</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>4-6</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>4-7</td><td>4.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>9-2</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>8-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>8-2</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>7-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>5-4</td><td>3.0</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>5-5</td><td>3.5</td></table>

Sonics Forum Game Thread

Shawn Kemp: The Reign-Man Is Back
November 22, 2005
By Eric Johnson 









Shawn Kemp Comeback (Quicktime)

HOUSTON - He knows he screwed up. And he knows what you think the moment you hear the name "Shawn Kemp". He grew up right before our very eyes -- we met him when he was just 18. We watched a supernova of raw talent explode, and then collapse back into itself like a black hole. We saw him turn his back on Seattle, and then ultimately on himself.

He can't take it back. It doesn't work that way. But he desperately wants to change the last chapter; the final act. And that's why Shawn Kemp is back.

"When all that stuff was going on, I never got a chance to talk to anybody... no one really asked me... there was so many things written about me that wasn't true... talked about me that wasn't true... and that's the thing as a person that bothers me the most," Kemp said. 

[More in URL]
</center>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I would really like to give Kemp a shot. I doubt he chooses the Lakers since it will take so long to familiarize himself with the offense. Obviously we need anybody right now.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

We should win this one ... We've had all week to prepare, and the Sonics aren't nearly as good as they were last year


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd take Kemp last i heard was that he was 80% of what he was in 96 aint bad at all..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive been lobbying for Kemp since i heard he was trying to make a comeback. Come be a Laker Shawn!! :banana:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

kemp would be sooo sick.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

How much worse can he be then what we have right now.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Lakers got their back against the wall...they gotta win this game!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm going to this game, they better not ruin my Turkey day.


----------



## GT (Nov 13, 2005)

The Lakers should be able to pull out a win in this one. IMO these 2 teams are pretty much on the same tier.....going to come down to the play of guys like Mihm and Smush. If they have solid games this one should be in the bag.


----------



## duncan2k5 (Feb 27, 2005)

lakers gonna get killed on the offensive board...look for a fortson elbow or two (i HATE that guy)


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

(sigh)...lakers lakers lakers...i just dont know when or who they will beat these days


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

I reckon we're going to lose, again. 

Prove me wrong, Lakers. Prove me wrong.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd love to have Shawn Kemp on our team. Its always good to have someone who you know can perform, especially on our team with all these unproven players. Plus, it would give us more depth by moving Kwame to the bench (yayyayay)


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Seattle still has one of the better three point shooters in Ray Allen Luke Ridnour and if the playoffs started today the Lakers would be nowhere, while the Sonics get the 7th seed? Lakers lose sorry


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

My Prediction.

This will be blowout win for Lakers Why.

Lakers will play OK offense and good defense on the otherhand Allen will have Bad shooting night Not because Lakers defense is good.

Lakers 104-Sonics 96


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

happy turkey day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## luckylakers (Aug 10, 2005)

hopefilly lakers got this game


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Odom for 30, Why because its about damn time .


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What ever happend to Wafer?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i got all my points on this game. does anyone know the score


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakeshow_Pimp said:


> i got all my points on this game. does anyone know the score



53-48 sonics....Its on TNT


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I actually like Cookie as a starter he has a great jumper that goes in just about everytime, He's producing alot more then Kwame does , Only problem is Kwame is a above average defender and cook's not.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

What a dunk by Smush!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

end of hte 3rd quarter, Kobe just went insane.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

^^^ Yeah that last 3 pointer at the end of the 3rd was just rediculous.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Way to go Cookie.. g'nite everyone.. Just got on and now gotta go!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Almost 4got...Happy thanksgiving every1!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Did u see Von Wafer wave Radmanovic to contest the last shot, it was pretty funny, damn he missed the shot, by the way, why dont he just go tho the rim to get the first 2 pts.. :biggrin:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Great all around game from everyone; Odom finally nuts up and scores 20+ points, Kobe went insane and dropped 34 while shutting down Ray Allen, Brian Cook proved he's worth a damn and provided a needed spark offensively, and Smush just had _another_ great 2-way effort. Granted, the Sonics are one of the worst defensive teams in the league, so I won't take this win too seriously. But if it's a sign of things to come against teams that can defend, then great.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

THERE WAS BLOOD, AND IT WAS GREEN.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> My Prediction.
> 
> This will be blowout win for Lakers Why.
> 
> ...



Hey Hey LAkers Win.. My predicted scores are too close to the actual score. I just underestimated lakes by 4 pts :clap: :cheers: :banana:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

6 straight good games for Chris....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great game by Odom. 

If he can give 20 pts, 15 rebs, 5 dimes...the Lakers will have chance every night to win games.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great facial slam by Smush! He may not dunk often, but when he does, it's a highlight clip every time!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hope everyone had a great thanksgiving!

Mihm looks like he has finally found some consistency. I remember one instance watching him fight aggressively for the ball and snagging two offensive rebounds in a row and drawing the foul. Out of all the guys that I knew Phil would have an influence on, I would not have expected it to be Mihm. I thought for sure he was a goner after this season. Odom, thank you very much. Hopefully you will show up again in the next month. Kobe forced a few ugly ones but man did he get hot in the 2nd half.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Von Wafer is not getting enough minutes IMO , He can bring something to this team and i dont know why Phil gives him like 1 min in 10 games I thought Wafer would of been one of this years steals from the draft . Cook played great, hopefully that will make Kwame want to play better now that his starting job is in threat.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Now that game topped off my thanksgiving dinner!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> 6 straight good games for Chris....


I'm going to start counting Mihm as a "sure thing" in these games. He's come up big ever since the Philly game a few weeks ago. Parker and Odom have been off and on but at leats they've shown something. Kwame, on the other hand, gives me no reason for hope. He's dead weight.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

I kind of see Cook as a Horace Grant with that consistant jump shot.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cook is not there yet. But he close to be like Horace Grant




Lakermike05 said:


> I kind of see Cook as a Horace Grant with that consistant jump shot.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe Leads Lakers Over SuperSonics 

POSTED: 2:11 am EST November 25, 2005 

Los Angeles, CA -- Kobe Bryant scored 29 of his 34 points in the second half as the Los Angeles Lakers defeated the Seattle SuperSonics, 108-96, at the Staples Center. 

Bryant scored 14 in the third and 15 in the fourth for the Lakers, who ended a two-game losing streak. Lamar Odom added 23 points, 12 rebounds and six assists for Los Angeles, which had all five starters score in double figures on its way to just its second win in seven contests. 

Rashard Lewis had 32 points for the Sonics, who have dropped two in a row after winning three straight. Ray Allen had 19 points for Seattle, which struggled in the second half. 

After trailing by eight at halftime the Lakers started to climb back into the game. Los Angeles had the deficit cut in half just over four minutes into the third and then went on a 9-2 run to take the lead. 

Odom started the burst with a free throw and Brian Cook capped it with a bucket just under the five minute mark for a 62-59 lead. During the run, Bryant's three-pointer midway through the stanza gave the Lakers a 58-57 edge. 

Later, after the Sonics tied it a 62-62, a pair of Odom free throws put the Lakers ahead for good. Then, Bryant sparked an 11-4 run to end the third, turning a one-point lead, 68-67, into a 79-71 cushion heading into the final 12 minutes. 

LINK


----------

